# LOOK IN plz



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Im not sure what kind of serra is in the #1 pics but it look like a spilo to me.

Plz help








thanks


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

#2 pics 
to make sure, does this look like Marginatus.. if not, i still like it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Mac or spilo


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think its a spilo because its doesn't have a stripe on the edge of the fin.
The sharp angle of the head makes me think Rhom or maybe Goulingi, but I'm no Frank.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

#1 is rhombeus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Got me....clear eye, no terminal band...I have no idea. Nice fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Body doesn't look rhomboid enough to be S. gouldingi.

Looks slightly beat up, but overall looks good. I would watch those patches on the flank. Make sure they don't become infection of sorts.

As for S. marginatus, not sure, fish isn't in great shape.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool fish, where'd you get it?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

got them from ash when he was having the spring sale a week ago


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Was it one of the unknowns on his site?


----------

